# Honest Brand Formula or other organics



## KathrynHahne (Feb 14, 2015)

Hi, my baby is currently on donor milk but I think my supply is going to run out soon. I'm looking into organic formulas and I'm wondering if anybody has tried the new Honest brand? What do you think of it? Or do you have other organic formulas you like? Thanks!


----------



## Dawn's mom (Jul 2, 2015)

When I had to wean my daughter to get back on my meds for prolactinoma, I used Good Start, which is marketed as being the gentlest on their stomachs. I had nothing but luck with that brand. Everything else gave her an upset stomach, even the Walmart brand which claimed to be the exact likeness to Good Start. I used Avant bottles, which are supposed to mimic the natural experience of nursing for the baby.


----------



## MountainMamaGC (Jun 23, 2008)

If you live in Canada, superstores President's Choice sells Organic formula for 20 dollars a can. Walmart also has an organic formula. Earths best is another brand. All 3 are identical and come from the same factory.


----------



## Dawn's mom (Jul 2, 2015)

It all has to come down to your baby. Test out brands that you find your baby is tolerant to. Even store brands can vary a little in their formulas despite claims of being the same. Formula babies have the easiest time with different brands because their stomachs are used to it. But with breastfed babies it can upset their stomachs at first.


----------



## sillysapling (Mar 24, 2013)

If money were no object, I'd import Hipp organics. Unfortunately, money _is_ an object. :|

*You have to add your own DHA!* This is very important. Most formula has it added already, and DHA is vital to brain development. Now- this can be seen as a good thing. Most formula uses algae-based DHA, I really prefer fish oil. So you can add fish oil without worrying, but it is something else you have to worry about.

I don't like formulas that use a sugar other than lactose- babies are born to digest lactose (yes, I know _some_ are lactose intolerant and also that raw milk has enzymes to help babies digest lactose)- not corn or cane or rice or whatever the heck syrup they're adding. With organic, I think it's less of a problem, but I still don't like it. I also don't like that they call it "glucose syrup solids", which hides what the glucose is derived from (very often: corn).

Because of how processed formula is, I'm honestly not sure how much organic truly matters. And I'm a complete milk snob- I am _incredibly_ aware of the difference between organic and mainstream milk and don't even get me started on grassfed vs conventional soup bones. But formula is ridiculously processed- so, honestly, organic vs conventional doesn't strike me as the _biggest_ factor. If your baby does good on it and it makes you feel better, go for it- but if your baby _isn't_ doing well on organic, the non-organic formulas have more variety.

Whatever you use, I'd also suggest getting a multi-strain infant probiotic to add to the formula- it's something that most formulas don't have that breastmilk does. There are a few formulas with probiotics, but most only have a single strain.


----------



## ScienceMommy101 (Sep 23, 2015)

I make my own formula, with goat milk powder, lactose as a sugar, organic coconut and safflower oils, probiotics, DHA, vitamins, and blackstrap molasses for iron. This formula recipe has been looked over and approved by a pediatrician, and I have to say, my daughter has done marvelously on it.

I would not go with Honest right now: that company is being hit by a lawsuit for fraudulent representation. If I had to pick a commercial formula, there is a (non-organic) goat milk formula from Europe...cant post the link to anything yet, or I would have.


----------



## Twitchetts (Sep 29, 2015)

I used Baby's Only for my little one. The cans say "toddler formula", but it can be used for babies as well. I had very good results with it. When I was researching for which formula to choose, I found a comparison done by the Food Babe.
http://foodbabe.com/2013/05/28/how-to-find-the-safest-organic-infant-formula/

Hope that helps!


----------



## WindyCityMom (Aug 17, 2009)

@KathrynHahne - I have used Earth's Best formula with great success. They have it at Target. I did alternatively get the Similar organic one when Target was out of Earth's Best. Both worked totally fine. I'm not a milk snob  DD1 was fed similac the blue kind exclusively, DD2 was EBF, and DD3 was EBF for like a month or two and then slowly weaned due to supply issues.


----------



## dannygreen (Jun 9, 2016)

Twitchetts said:


> I used Baby's Only for my little one. The cans say "toddler formula", but it can be used for babies as well. I had very good results with it. When I was researching for which formula to choose, I found a comparison done by the Food Babe.
> http://foodbabe.com/2013/05/28/how-to-find-the-safest-organic-infant-formula/
> 
> Hope that helps!


Thanks for sharing that organic formula


----------

